# brake rotor theory



## SR20dee (May 1, 2002)

woohoo brakes are finally done at all four corners of my car... 

it no longer pulls and no longer vibrates.. woohoo this means i can stop!!!! 

still need to upgrade my brake lines.. maybe some weekend in july.. woohoo.. 

also something i noticed when they turned down my brakes.. 

You SE/se-r owners have this little patch right next to the bolt bart of the rotor that is covered with paint. well when they reground them the groudn the patch as well.. and it seems that if should be a good enough surface to allow the brake more surface area to disapate heat..... 

im thinking that even though the part numbers for the l31 brake rotors and the sentra rotors are the same .. and the older altima brake pads and the b15 pads are the same.. and i allready know that the l31 pads will fit in the brakes as is.. that we may have a slight braking area upgrade.. so what if its only a centimeter more.. the more the merrier.. heres my possible idea :: 


basiclly l31 pads will fit the stock rotors.. but the rotor requires the painted area to be grind down for this to work.. 

i want you guys to let me know if you think im nuts.. 

i know it will work.. but do you think it would be worth it.. 

thats like adding a ¾ inch to the entire rotor....


----------



## SR20dee (May 1, 2002)

i fail to see how this would not be a favorable upgrade in braking. sigh.. guess im the only one


----------



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

*i fail to see how this would not be a favorable upgrade in braking. sigh.. guess im t*

What exactly are you wanting us to do? I mean if you want bigger brakes, just get bigger brakes. I can't really understand what your talking about in your post. 

Did you add bigger rotors or what?


----------



## SR20dee (May 1, 2002)

*Re: i fail to see how this would not be a favorable upgrade in braking. sigh.. guess im t*



KSipmann said:


> *What exactly are you wanting us to do? I mean if you want bigger brakes, just get bigger brakes. I can't really understand what your talking about in your post.
> 
> Did you add bigger rotors or what? *


l31 pads on the stock rotors.. requires the stock rotors to be machined

is it a big upgrade? no...
does it work ? yes..

what does it do.. it adds a half inch to a otherwise stock rotor 

the cool part is that with this setup. whether you use l31 oem pads or ebcgreenstuffs hawk pads whatever. you have another half inch of rotor area to brake with.. 

this is what ill do next brake change.. 

im not crazy im just a lil hyper...  tell me what you think keith...


----------



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

How much did it cost you to have the rotors machined? Also do you have any exact measurements, before they were machined and after?


----------



## SR20dee (May 1, 2002)

i took them to my local mechanic. cost me 10 bucks per rotor. they even had the runout specs and such to work with. but for some reason they "resurfaced/machined" the entire face of the Rotor. 
and figure keith if you you measure the current surface of any Stock SE rotor and then also take a seperate measure ment of the surface + the paint on the rotor... the paint was what is now removed from my rotors. so the extra measurements from the paint is the additional surface area of the rotor.. it was basiclly painted over..

in the skinny of things. they took l31 rotors.. painted the area they deemed UNUSABLE BY THE PAD and threw them on the SE sentras. where they could have just left the l31 pads on and make the brakes kick slight more ass.


----------



## SR20dee (May 1, 2002)

some one shoot me... i had put the Wrong chassis id in my post..

no wonder people ignored me !!!

its the L30 pad that will fit the rotors not the L31 ...

i should be shot 

of course i cant edit it keith.. sigh..


----------



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

*of course i cant edit it keith.. sigh..*


----------



## SR20dee (May 1, 2002)

same thing stands.. the l30 pads will fit the l30 rotors if they are machined down. wich still gives a little more breaking surface.. 

wish i would have said that in the first place..


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2002)

im getting confussed when i read your post. you might wanna hit the spell and grammer check button a few times.


----------



## SR20dee (May 1, 2002)

shoe said:


> *im getting confussed when i read your post. you might wanna hit the spell and grammer check button a few times. *



whack!!!!! 

read around the babble 

and stick to the thread..


----------

